# Partage imprimante reliée à un pc vers des Mac(s)



## Gnap (3 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour... 

Exposé:

 					Salut

 Exposé du pb:

 03 PC
 1 imprimante  partagée
 01 iBook
 01 PowerBook
 01 routeur Belkin 

 Question, comment faire apparaitre cette ***** dimprimante connectée en USB sur un des pc (en réseau...) pour imprimer depuis mes MAC... ?

 :((

 Merci par avance de vos conseils.
 Gnap


----------



## pharaon (31 Octobre 2006)

Personne n'a d'id&#233;e... 
J'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me.


----------



## Ax6 (4 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je te donne la trame initiale, sachant que de mon c&#244;t&#233;, j'ai un soucis avec l'imprimante ( HP PSC 750 branch&#233; en USB sur r&#233;seau local passant par neuf)

Tout d'abord tu clic sur la pomme

puis pr&#233;ference syst&#232;me

ensuite imprimante et fax

Sur la nouvelle fenetre, il y a un + et un -, tu clic sur le +

Une nouvelle fenetre s'ouvre, l&#224; tu clic sur "plus d'imprimantes" (tout en bas)

Dans choix de l'imprimante, tu choisis "impression Windows" et en dessous "voisinage r&#233;seau" et le nom de ton r&#233;seau.
ensuite tu clic sur choisir puis ok dans la fenetre qui te demande le nom et le mot de passe.

L&#224; le nom de ton imprimante s'affiche, tu la selectionne



Surtout verifie que tu as bien fais clic droit puis partager sur ton imprimante depuis windows ( panneau de configuration> imprimante et telecopieurs)

Il faut aussi avoir d&#233;sactiv&#233; le firewall (ou avoir cr&#233;&#233; une r&#232;gle sur windows comme sur mac)



A partir de l&#224; ca peut etre un peu plus compliqu&#233; : 

Tu choisis le mod&#232;le de ton imprimante : &#224; la place de g&#233;n&#233;rique : une marque de Apple &#224; Xerox.

Bien entendu, il te sera peut &#234;tre n&#233;cessaire de mettre un de tes CD d'installation de Mac os pour installer l'ensemble des pilotes imprimante...


Malheureusement pour moi, au niveau de mon imprimante, son nom ne s'affiche pas dans la liste... Apr&#232;s plusieurs recherches, notamment sur apple :

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301175-fr

mon imprimante (HP psc 750) a un pilote moderne ( donc pr&#233;sent dans la liste ...) Mais ou est-il ???


Enfin je lance une demande g&#233;n&#233;rale aux utilisateurs mac qui auraient une r&#233;ponse, une aide pour que je puisse mettre mon imprimante en r&#233;seau ? parce que malheureusement, ca fait 2 jour -s que j'&#233;volue sous Mac et je suis un peu perdu c&#244;t&#233; installation de pilote :s


Merci:rose:


----------



## Ax6 (5 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, 

Apr&#232;s quelques recherches, je suis tomb&#233; sur un forum conseillant d'installer Gimp-print, ce que je me suis empresser de faire, et effectivement, mon pilote d'imprimante &#233;tait dedans 

Malheureusement, maintenant, m&#234;me si quand je lance une impression, mon imprimante imprime, elle ne le fait pas encore bien, que ce soit un document texte ou provenant d'un site internet, l'impression sort toujours comme suit :

une ligne de code et rien d'autre :

%!PS-Adobe-3.0
                       %RBINumCopies:1
                                                 %%Pages: (atend)
                                                                            %%BoundingBox: (atend)
                                                                                                                %%Creator:0


Voil&#224; comment sort ma feuille d'impression ( en escalier, a chaque retour a la ligne)


Please HELP ME :rose:


----------



## solboki (6 Novembre 2006)

Cela signifie pour moi que ton driver n'est pas compatible avec ton imprimante. En effet, je pense qu'il cherche à envoyer l'impression sous postscript, ce que ton imprimante ne parvient pas à déchiffrer.

As-tu essayé le driver de chez HP, téléchargeable ici ?
HP PSC 700 Series All-in-One web installers for Mac OS X v10.2.8, v10.3 and v10.4 (French)  HP PSC 750 All-in-One


----------



## Ax6 (7 Novembre 2006)

Salut, 

Et bien justement, j'avais essay&#233; le driver, mais c'est une boite de dialogue HP qui apparait quand je clic dessus, et bien entendu il d&#233;tecte pas l'imprimante, vu qu'elle est en r&#233;seau.

Mais grace &#224; toi, maintenant j'ai mis &#224; jour le pilote de l'imprimante sur le pc windows et ca fonctionne !

Donc c'&#233;tait bien une histoire de pilote, mais ca provennait du pc directement reli&#233; &#224; l'imprimante... 


Encore merci pour ton aide et ton lien 


Si gnap et pharaon ont trouv&#233; la solution, je suppose qu'on peut fermer le topic


----------



## guytantakul (7 Novembre 2006)

Non, je ne ferme pas les topics parce que la solution à un problème a été trouvée.
Si je ferme, c'est soit à la demande de l'initiateur, soit par décision personnelle et unilatérale.


----------



## Ax6 (7 Novembre 2006)

Désolé, 

C'est une habitude que j'ai gardé après avoir été modo sur un autre forum, ma suggestion de fermer le topic été juste émise parce qu'il arrive que des problèmes soient résolu depuis la 1ere page et cependant, les gens continuent à poster... et 10 pages plus loin il n'y a rien qui a avancé.

Maintenant je saurai


----------



## guytantakul (7 Novembre 2006)

Tu n'as pas à en être désolé  
Ton point de vue se défend très bien. juste que je ne fais pas comme ça


----------

